# Golf to Cruze CTD



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently wrapping up arbitration on a 2013 Golf R and just placed a deposit on a Rainforest Green Cruze CTD this afternoon! It's a factory order, so hopefully I'll take delivery before April. This is my first diesel and first GM vehicle and I'm really looking forward to the (hopefully positive) experience after the nightmare I just went through with the VW. After researching the CTD and checking one out the other day, I'm really surprised how well-built the vehicle feels and looks as I was never a big fan of GM/American vehicles - It's definitely benefitted from the development in other countries. I've already learned a ton from the knowledge base throughout these pages and hope to keep it flowing!

LG


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Always room for another "Ex-VW" driver here! :respect:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your soon to have Cruze!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Eh....the VWs are nice, but not as nice, in my opinion as the Cruze TD. I've had many VWs in my lifetime and my wife totaled our Passat Sportwagon this past summer in an untimely encounter with a deer...we really liked that car. I am certain you will really love the Cruze...I look for reasons to drive ours everyday.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I am an X VW Guy as well , I left the brand for the same reasons ... I think the only VW I like is the MK5 Rabbit from 08-09 5 speed with cold weather package and that's a hard car to find let me tell you ...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like I'm not going to be the only Rainforest Green Diesel anymore. Welcome and congratulations on ordering your Diesel. You're going to love it!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Looks like I'm not going to be the only Rainforest Green Diesel anymore. Welcome and congratulations on ordering your Diesel. You're going to love it!


well i got a rainforest green one as well on saturday.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> well i got a rainforest green one as well on saturday.


That's 3 more, basically over a weekend - looks like we might have a trend here. I've been wondering for 5 months when some others would make their appearance with this combination (Green + Diesel). I was disappointed when they discontinued the Autumn Orange for 2014, but the Rainforest Green is a great replacement, and now I think I might even like it better.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the rainforest green is a really cool color, especially in the sunlight. It wasn't available when I got mine as far as I know.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome! We hope you love your new CTD!


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> That's 3 more, basically over a weekend - looks like we might have a trend here. I've been wondering for 5 months when some others would make their appearance with this combination (Green + Diesel). I was disappointed when they discontinued the Autumn Orange for 2014, but the Rainforest Green is a great replacement, and now I think I might even like it better.


Is the green that rare and/or unpopular of a color nationwide? The majority of the ones on dealer lots around here are blue, champagne, or red.

While I personally don't like green on every car, the Rainforest with the Cruze's styling just does something for me.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd say green has been an out-of-favor color in automobiles for a decade or more. 

I felt like RFG is just a tad too dark for my taste, although I was mulling a RFG Cruze that met most of my other criteria and was a few hundred miles closer than the diesel I ultimately bought. RFG will also be available on the Colorado, interestingly.

For what it's worth, dealers seem more willing to order the light interior inserts with green, (and crystal red, and black...) for those who are seeking to get that option.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> Is the green that rare and/or unpopular of a color nationwide? The majority of the ones on dealer lots around here are blue, champagne, or red.
> 
> While I personally don't like green on every car, the Rainforest with the Cruze's styling just does something for me.


I don't think there are too many green car options out there. You have that bright lime green available on some Fords. I am not sure what else is out there. Brown made a comeback a couple years ago. Maybe green will make a comeback too. There will always be somebody that likes a particular color, even if it's not in favor by the masses. I would certainly buy a RFG one.


----------



## CF-105 (Feb 18, 2014)

We live in an incredibly bland time when it comes to car colours. Especially in cars from Japan. "What shade of grey would you prefer?". Nice to see some choices out there. I really like the Lime Rock Green on the C7 Corvettes.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

When I went to the Chicago Auto Show last week, the one thing that jumped out at me most regarding colors - it seemed that almost every car manufacturer's display included at least one deep blue car. I left the show remarking it seemed to me that Blue is the 2014 color of the year.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> I'd say green has been an out-of-favor color in automobiles for a decade or more.


Haha, I have two TDI's and both are green. This one....










....is Cosmic Green, I believe VW made around 1,200 Jettas total this color, no word on how many are TDI's. The photo doesn't really do it justice because the hood is sort of faded, think of an old school glass 7UP bottle. 

The other is a more conventional blue green.

I also saw the RFG Cruze uptown at the Chevy dealer and really liked it. If Chevy releases the 6 speed cloth seat CTD and I end up with one it will either be the RFG or this dark copper color I saw on a non TD Cruze uptown.

To Lemon Golf, I feel your pain on VW's. I'm an admin on a regional VW site and I've grown to have a serious love hate relationship withe the cars and the company. One of the guys on our web site has a MK6 Golf GTI and the power window came unglued from the track. VW said that was not covered under warranty so the guy shouldn't roll the window up or down when it's too hot or too cold out else they'll have to charge him $170 for the repair every time it happens. 

I bought my wife a new 2011 Malibu that has gone almost 40k painless miles, in fact, none of my American cars have stranded me as much as the 7UP green TDI has stranded me in the past 2 years. 

The GM dealer has been great, VWoA and the VW dealer told me my brother and I weren't related for purposes of family transfer of a drive train warranty on a Passat. That was 4 or 5 years ago and was also the last time I've been in a VW showroom, VW pissed off 50 years of ownership between my brother and I on that one. 

So I'd relax about the transition to GM and the Cruze. No company and product can quite match VW for being so difficult to live with, and I say that as a guy who loves VW's and has for a lot of years. I'm just confining my VW love to the old bus and bug I'm rebuilding and moving to GM for reliable daily drivers whenever the CTD is released with a manual and cloth seats. If not, I'll just keep driving the TDI's and pouring money into them.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

^ Your car looks great with that shade of (faded) green! Love it!! I just wished cars would still be made with that same old school simplicity without all the gee-whiz-bang computer systems, but incorporating the refined reliability and engineering of modern day makes.

Thanks for the reassurance. While I find the VW driving experience to be extremely refined, which is probably a major factor for their continued success as a car company, the problems I've had with my Golf make it my first, and my last, V-dub.

I too am curious to see what new offerings GM will bring to the table with future Cruze CTD revisions, as well if the diesel sedan will catch on here in NA. With the Mazda 6 diesel also slated to be released this year, it appears more and more car manufacturers are willing to jump into the compression engine ring, which is a very, very good thing for diesel lovers.

LG


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats! Like the previous post, I find a reason to drive mine and it's only been a month and I'm tacking up my odo....


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> ^ Your car looks great with that shade of (faded) green! Love it!! I just wished cars would still be made with that same old school simplicity without all the gee-whiz-bang computer systems, but incorporating the refined reliability and engineering of modern day makes.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. While I find the VW driving experience to be extremely refined, which is probably a major factor for their continued success as a car company, the problems I've had with my Golf make it my first, and my last, V-dub.
> 
> ...


I am with you on that. I am very happy to see diesel starting to make a comeback. Hopefully it won't end up like it did in the 80's when all the varied offerings disappeared. Did y'all know that you could get interesting cars like Toyota Corolla diesel, Nissan Maxima diesel, Nissan Sentra diesel, Ford Tempo/Mercury Topaz diesel, Ford Escort Diesel, Chevette diesel, and the list goes on. Many jumped on the bandwagon, and by '88 they were all gone.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

LemonGolf said:


> ^ Your car looks great with that shade of (faded) green! Love it!! I just wished cars would still be made with that same old school simplicity without all the gee-whiz-bang computer systems, but incorporating the refined reliability and engineering of modern day makes.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. While I find the VW driving experience to be extremely refined, which is probably a major factor for their continued success as a car company, the problems I've had with my Golf make it my first, and my last, V-dub.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the 7UP car has been a real trial but my son loves it and he pays for most of the repairs so I haven't put a bullet in it (yet). I think VW and simplicity haven't been in the same sentence since they released their first watercooled car. The more diesel cars are out there, the better I will like it, but I need a manual transmission. I'd actually like to see VW bring the Polo TDI over here, it's like a 3/4 scale Golf but knowing VW, it will still be packed with electrical crap to go wrong.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

She's here! :yahoo:


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:ccasion14: Congrats, my Rainforest Green Diesel is due the end of May.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Ain't She Grand*



LemonGolf said:


> She's here! :yahoo:


*C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S !!!*
What a delightfully refreshing color when contrasted with GM's normally timid and staid exterior paints palette. Your new CTD looks especially pleasing in bright sunlight under big blue Washington skies with nary a raindrop in sight. A special day indeed. Love the CTD's wheels, too!


click image to enlarge / cliquez l'image pour agrandir


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sweeeet


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow! That looks great! 

How long did it take from order to delivery? I am working on an order right now for a Red Hot diesel. The dealer is concerned it might take a while to get the order accepted as they don't have an open allocation right now. Hoping it gets picked up for production and not rejected. Order goes in Monday if the numbers work out.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks great. I need to go wash mine after seeing that pic. That and crystal red are my two favorite colors on this car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Now you just need weather tech floor mats and you're good for lots of trouble free driving.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice color...I had a 1975 Monte Carlo with a grreen very close to yhat


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!




Turbofan said:


> Wow! That looks great!
> 
> How long did it take from order to delivery? I am working on an order right now for a Red Hot diesel. The dealer is concerned it might take a while to get the order accepted as they don't have an open allocation right now. Hoping it gets picked up for production and not rejected. Order goes in Monday if the numbers work out.


It took 65 days from order (my order, not input into the system) to delivery. I do believe I placed my order at just the right time with the right dealer as according to their employee who does all of their ordering, my order was pushed to the front of their cue in an open allocation and accepted by Chevy's system in a couple days. Things definately need to align right timing-wise (parts availability?) and dealer-wise, as TheGov also placed a rainforest green CTD order the same day I placed mine and his isn't scheduled to be built for a couple more days.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautiful car! Congrats!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Beautiful car! Congrats!


+ 1


----------

